# Replace resonator with X-pipe?



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

I am curious about getting rid of the resonator and replacing it with an X-pipe. I have read some of the messages regarding replacing the resonator with straight pipes and the sound change. I know th X-pipe has a smoother more european sound to it and that is fine with me. 

If that has been done, does anyone know of a company that will sell just the X-pipe? I am leaving the stock mufflers on it for now and may take out the Cat converters after deciding on the resonator. I live in Louisiana, so no real emissions testing but I am going to have to do more research on the after cat O2 sensors and any other tuning that might need to be done. But that is a ways away for now.

Thanks

Russ


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Russ,

I purchased my magna-flow x-pipe from an independent muffler shop who did the installation, here is a link to magna-flow's suggested online retailers,

MagnaFlow Performance Exhaust - Buy Online


----------



## Mr. Black (Apr 10, 2006)

I was not particularly fond of the straight pipe sound(resonator removed by original owner). 

I went with a chinese copy of the magnaflow off of ebay. Istalled myself I think out the door it cost me less then 50 bucks.

No regrets, I like the sound of the X.


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

is there much of a performance diffrence with the x-pipe? I'm running JBA Hedders with 40 series flows and res. deleted dyno'ed at 349.2 at 5940rpm as it is now.


----------



## Mr. Black (Apr 10, 2006)

Certianly nothing you are gonna feel with the BUTT o Meter IMO.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Resonator Deleted*

I think the straight pipes sound good in place of resonator. That resonator was freakin' heavy!!! Im still deciding on super 40's or the new super 44's. Waitin' for price check.


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

Well Mr. Black, I checked out ebay and found 2 x pipes. One is 2.5 in and the other is 3 in. I am not sure what diameter pipe the resonator pipes are for my stock 2005 GTO, could you tell me please. The price is great and it is stainless steel.

The attatchment is a picture of the x pipe on ebay. The three in x pipe has 14.5x7" dimensions. I am not sure about them being the right size to match the stock pipe tubes as far as spacing though. I guess the 7" is the measurement from the outer edges of the two pipe inlet/outlet. What do you think, same as yours?

Let me know.

Thanks
Russ


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*New Super 44's ordered..*

New super 44's were ordered. They come in a black finish. Hopefully will sound great with deleted resonator and added straight pipes. If not, I'll add a H or X pipe.

Super 44 -NEW!- Two Chamber Mufflers
Flowmaster’s NEW Super 44™ muffler with its 4” x 9.75” x 13” all black finish case offers distinct advantages over our original 40 Series™ muffler. Using the technology seen in our larger Super 40™ mufflers, the Super 44™ delivers a rich deep tone, an improved flow path radius, optimum internal flow and sound control, all created with Flowmaster’s Delta Flow® technology. It is the most aggressive, deepest sounding, highest performing four inch case street muffler we’ve ever built!


----------



## Mr. Black (Apr 10, 2006)

rnoswal said:


> Well Mr. Black, I checked out ebay and found 2 x pipes. One is 2.5 in and the other is 3 in. I am not sure what diameter pipe the resonator pipes are for my stock 2005 GTO, could you tell me please. The price is great and it is stainless steel.
> 
> The attatchment is a picture of the x pipe on ebay. The three in x pipe has 14.5x7" dimensions. I am not sure about them being the right size to match the stock pipe tubes as far as spacing though. I guess the 7" is the measurement from the outer edges of the two pipe inlet/outlet. What do you think, same as yours?
> 
> ...




You want one for 2.5 inch pipes and NOT 3 inch. It has to be on a 4 inch centerline in order to fit the GTO. 


If you search this item number in EBAY you will see the one that I bought.

310001806283

This one is probably the most popular. 

eBay Motors: Magnaflow 10791 Tru-X Crossover X Pipe 2.50 in. Summit (item 320199074228 end time Dec-28-07 20:24:04 PST)


----------



## Mr. Black (Apr 10, 2006)

NJgoat said:


> New super 44's were ordered. They come in a black finish. Hopefully will sound great with deleted resonator and added straight pipes. If not, I'll add a H or X pipe.
> 
> Super 44 -NEW!- Two Chamber Mufflers
> Flowmaster’s NEW Super 44™ muffler with its 4” x 9.75” x 13” all black finish case offers distinct advantages over our original 40 Series™ muffler. Using the technology seen in our larger Super 40™ mufflers, the Super 44™ delivers a rich deep tone, an improved flow path radius, optimum internal flow and sound control, all created with Flowmaster’s Delta Flow® technology. It is the most aggressive, deepest sounding, highest performing four inch case street muffler we’ve ever built!


I had super 40s and straight pipes. It sounded awesome all except for idle. 

Idle sounded like a farm truck with holes in the exhaust. Once I put the X in there that went away but still sounds good. 

Also the H will do the same thing but keep the tone near the same as straight pipes.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Super 44's and H pipe!*



Mr. Black said:


> I had super 40s and straight pipes. It sounded awesome all except for idle.
> 
> Idle sounded like a farm truck with holes in the exhaust. Once I put the X in there that went away but still sounds good.
> 
> Also the H will do the same thing but keep the tone near the same as straight pipes.


Okay, When I get the super 44's installed this week, should I have My muffler guy go ahead and weld in a H pipe, or wait to see what she sounds like with the 44's first. Any recomendations?


----------



## Mr. Black (Apr 10, 2006)

My personal opinion is to weld in the H. That is pretty much what exhaust forums are for lol. Opinions.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*H pipe*

Yea, I think i'm gonna have him just weld a piece conection both straight pipes when he puts on the 44's, that should work.


----------

